# Kindle Fire. Thoughts?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of picking one up not just for books, but for comics as well.

I've probably missed the original thread, but does anyone here have a Kindle Fire and, if so, how do you like it?


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a Fire.  Keeping in mind I have several gadgets and am a geekette, I would not consider the Fire my primary ereading device.  For comics, sure.  But for regular text-based books, I would recommend an e-ink device; like the Kindle 4, non-touch (as the cheapest one).

I like the Fire for what it is:  an android based tablet that has hooks into Amazon.com; for their vendor-specific cloud content (like music, books, videos).  I like android.  I like the content I already have up on Amazon's cloud.  So it works out great for me from that standpoint.  Your mileage may vary depending upon what you need/want out of a device.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I love mine, it's awesome.  I use it for reading books (I also have a kindle e-reader, but I have been reading exclusively on the fire since I got it), games, watching movies, the web. The only thing I don't use it for is listening to music. I use my iPod for that. If you want a simple, small, tablet for media consumption, it's great. It's been perfect for me.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love mine. I read my first book on it this weekend using the sepia setting. I enjoyed it.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I am really enjoying my Kindle Fire.  This is my first android/tablet device and it serves my purpose for reading email, browsing the web, playing a few games, listening to music, and watching movies/TV shows. It is easy to use and I love being hooked into Amazon content - so easy to buy and manage!  I don't like reading on a backlit screen so continue to use my K3 for reading, but it is nice to have the option of just taking one device for travel, etc.  For the money, I think it is well worth it.I give it a "thumbs up."


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I picked up Batman: Year One and really wasn't impressed with the reading experience. The scans weren't very good quality, the images were kind of blurry, and even though they have this pane-by-pane pop-out to assist in reading it, overall I felt like I'd have been better off buying the actual book instead.

Overall, I don't dislike my Fire enough to send it back, but I don't love it as much as I thought I would, either. I'm hoping the promised software update will make it a little more usable, but really, all I needed was a portable web browser, document editor, and occasional Netflix player, and with the right apps, the Fire fits those needs perfectly.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

My Fire arrived today.  Downloaded some apps I wanted on it, played a Prime free video, played around with the web browser....think I will find enough ways to enjoy this!


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Can someone tell this 68 year old retired guy why I may even want to read Comics... 

Somehow I just fell a lot older then I did a few minutes ago....

Whats the attraction...

Bob G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks, Bob, different strokes.

Betsy


----------

